# Living in Singapore



## Cambodia7 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Guys

Does anyone know if it's possible to reside in Singapore if you don't work there. I work in Mining and I'd like to live in Singapore but the mines I might work at are in South East Asia (Indonesia/Laos/Vietnam) or Central Asia (Mongolia/Kazakstan etc).

Does anyone know of a visa class that allows this?

Regards

Cambodia7
(Australian)
lane:


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Small and crowded Singapore does not want people to come and just live there.
You will only get a visa if you have something to offer in return.
There are visa for (high) investments in business or property.
You could also start your own business, but that route has become much harder recently due to abuse.
Family ties (married to a citizen or PR) can also give you residency, especially if you or your wife are of child-bearing age (Singapore needs more babies!).

It is impossible to, like in some other countries, travel in and out at irregular intervals and stay on tourist visa (although it might work a few times if you are lucky).


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Malaysia's "My Second Home" program might work for living in Malaysia, but I don't think you can mine in Malaysia with that type of visa.

In Singapore you might be able to set up a "representative office" and use that as a springboard to the region. There's more information on setting up an RO here. Beppi is absolutely correct: this path (along with others) is heavily scrutinized, so it needs to be a solid plan which follows the rules.


----------

